# 64 bit OS? (Windows 7) Advantages & Disadvantages??



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm planning on re-installing my windows during the holidays. So I was thinking - perhaps I should try the 64bit?

What are the advantages and disadvantages with using 64bit? I know when I'm going to use Adobe CS5, I must have 64bit OS.


Thankful for any replies given.


I'm currently going to sell this machine, and save up to buy a workstation (need power for music and Adobe). I might perhaps go and get a Mac, since most newspapers and so on only use Mac's these days..


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 7, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91260


----------



## KainXS (Dec 7, 2010)

for CS5 ontop of having a geforce 9+ card with 1GB of memory(you can use lower mem cards but it will be choppy if you enable cuda) your gonna need at least 4GB of ram meaning you need 64bit for it to run somewhat decently on projects I would reccomend about 6+ though for that.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 7, 2010)

KainXS said:


> for CS5 ontop of having a geforce 9+ card with 1GB of memory(you can use lower mem cards but it will be choppy if you enable cuda) your gonna need at least 4GB of ram meaning you need 64bit for it to run somewhat decently on projects I would reccomend about 6+ though for that.



Thanks. I'm thinking of getting a Mac just for this. Have had my eyes on a workstation with Quadcore cpu, and a lot of memory. However I don't know how good the graphics card in it is (Ati), mostly they recommend to use nVidia cards over at Adobe..


----------



## Nitroin (Dec 7, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Mac just for this.



Remember that in iOS you can't take advantages of Cuda or Stream for the GPGPU.
Instead, buying a Mac system with a no-Apple OS is completely nosense, imho.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of getting a Mac just for this. Have had my eyes on a workstation with Quadcore cpu, and a lot of memory. However I don't know how good the graphics card in it is (Ati), mostly they recommend to use nVidia cards over at Adobe..



no need. 64 bit windows will do just as good a job, faster if you set up hardware accel.


----------



## qubit (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's the official Microsoft FAQ on 32-bit v 64-bit Windows.

Also, just google search 32 bit vs 64 bit to see this comparison from lots of different viewpoints.

And finally, don't get a Mac. Overpriced and you're subject Jobs's various platform lock-ins. Just not worth it.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 7, 2010)

Nitroin said:


> Remember that in iOS you can't take advantages of Cuda or Stream for the GPGPU.
> Instead, buying a Mac system with a no-Apple OS is completely nosense, imho.



It will be running Snow Leopard 10.6. Where have I written I will not use it's OS on it??
I am not getting it to play games. I just bought Adobe CS5 and don't have the power to run it. I do however get a reduced price when buying a Mac, thus being a student.

And I'm not getting an iPad, so what's up with iOS?

The graphics card they can put in the system is a Quadro FX4800. And with Boot Camp I can access all the features of the card (even Cuda). They recommended the card, based on what I'm going to use the system for.




qubit said:


> Here's the official Microsoft FAQ on 32-bit v 64-bit Windows.
> 
> Also, just google search 32 bit vs 64 bit to see this comparison from lots of different viewpoints.
> 
> And finally, don't get a Mac. Overpriced and you're subject Jobs's various platform lock-ins. Just now worth it.



I have to. I'll be working with a Mac 8 hrs a day anyway.. So it makes no big difference. And who said I can't have both a PC and a Mac?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> It will be running Snow Leopard 10.6. Where have I written I will not use it's OS on it??
> I am not getting it to play games. I just bought Adobe CS5 and don't have the power to run it. I do however get a reduced price when buying a Mac, thus being a student.
> 
> And I'm not getting an iPad, so what's up with iOS?
> ...



why not get a high end PC, and hackintosh it?


----------



## Nitroin (Dec 7, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> It will be running Snow Leopard 10.6. Where have I written I will not use it's OS on it??
> I am not getting it to play games. I just bought Adobe CS5 and don't have the power to run it. I do however get a reduced price when buying a Mac, thus being a student.
> 
> And I'm not getting an iPad, so what's up with iOS?
> ...



Because is just a waste of money, nothing else. Listen to Mussels too.
With the buying of a Mac you aren't achieving anything more that you can already achieve with a simply, cheaper and more powerful (per dollar) PC.

I can't even understand yours "don't have the power to run it".
And I'm not understanding it because I can run the Master Suite even with a *8600m GT* and because all the nvidia GPUs (since 8xxx) with a proper driver can get the GPGPU acceleration in CS5.

Only Premiere CS5 had a restricted list of supported GPUs:

_    * GeForce GTX 285 (Windows and Mac OS)
    * GeForce GTX 470 (Windows)
    * Quadro 4000 (Windows)
    * Quadro 5000 (Windows)
    * Quadro FX 3800 (Windows)
    * Quadro FX 4800 (Windows and Mac OS)
    * Quadro FX 5800 (Windows)
    * Quadro CX
_

And you can consider the ability to manualy add the support simply with the modification of cuda_supported_cards.txt (n.b. you need at least 896megs of gram).

This is, obviously, imho...I'm hoping to be helpful!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels is right do a hackintosh!  look up the OSx86 wiki and insanleymac forums.  You can get all the information needed on best compatible hardware and how to install.  For the fraction of the cost, you could buy nearly the same specs as the Mac, in most cases better specs, and that even includes the Apple Computer case if you so choose.
go here:http://www.osx86project.org/
so you can learn how to install and hardware compatibility 

then go here: Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
and build your Mac!

do a google search for hacked distribution of OSX or go out and buy it.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 7, 2010)

Also, why do you think your current rig is not capable of running CS5?


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 8, 2010)

A good established motherboard with custom bios for Mac is the LGA 775 Gigabyte UD3P or R series.  Parts are EOL and so are cheap.  There may be an established 1156 board with a custom MAC bios too but I haven't kept up.


----------



## runnin17 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is all good advice. Even with your student discount you will spend a lot more money on a Mac Pro.

Your best bet is a hackintosh PC IMO. Plus you get the bragging rights of having a hackintosh


----------



## qubit (Dec 8, 2010)

What with everyone recommending a Hackintosh, I'm wondering about compatibilty.

With the Mac platform being so tightly controlled by Apple, couldn't there be odd system glitches or crashes that you don't get with a real Mac? In particular, Apple really doesn't like these, so will work against such a platform wherever possible, increasing the chance of problems.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

qubit said:


> What with everyone recommending a Hackintosh, I'm wondering about compatibilty.
> 
> With the Mac platform being so tightly controlled by Apple, couldn't there be odd system glitches or crashes that you don't get with a real Mac? In particular, Apple really doesn't like these, so will work against such a platform wherever possible, increasing the chance of problems.



no. the key is to use hardware that apple already used in macs, so there is complete driver support.


----------



## qubit (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, what about that DRM TPM chip Apple stick on all their mobos: how solid is the workaround? I can imagine that checks for this could trip it up in various ways.

Please note that I'm not trying to challenge here. Making a Hackintosh isn't something I've looked into, so I just don't know.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 8, 2010)

software hacking.  You can also use AMD processor system with a lot of success. look up iDeneb..


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.
After have been visiting various resellers of studio equipment, this is what I will get instead (it's almost as powerful as the Mac I was going to get):

Intel Smackover X58 S-1366 ATX
Intel I7 970
Corsair 12Gb DD3 XMS3 (4*3Gb)
WD RE4 2TB SATA2 (Video and images are stored here)
OCZ 2.5" Vertex "LE" 100Gb SATA2 SSD (OS)
Plextor Blu-Ray 12X SATA + Verbatim 25Gb, 10-Pack (ingår utan extra kostnad)
PNY Quadro 6000 6Gb GDDR5 CAD / Multiscreen *second hand*
Corsair AX 1200W M.PSU
Lian Li Fulltower PC-X2000F

They demonstrated it rendering in AE and compiling a large video in Premiere Pro. If I was to say "not impressed" I would be a liar. 
They said that with this one, I can change hardware myself. With the mac I'm somewhat "limited" as to what the hardware manufacturer produces (it's more ATI in a mac than nVidia somehow).
The card installed (Quadro) will take any 'normal' Mac to it's knees.

Some of the hardware is half the price aswell. And also there, I get a discount. I would save a lot of money, so then I can get a camera aswell.

They will install the OS, my CS5 software, do all updates etc. before delivery. Sad thing is, I can't get it before christmas.
The screen(s) however will be at my home during next thursday/friday - HPZR30W, 30" Wide TFT. 

All payment will be done monthly, I get money for studying and I work aswell during the time (we don't study everyday). A downpayment is already made.. So yes. This will be "it". (The screens are "Demo Exemplar", meaning - they have been out for people to look at.)

Screw mac, huh?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2010)

why not get the hardware and build it yourself?


----------



## Nitroin (Dec 11, 2010)

This is absolutely kick ass torrents!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> why not get the hardware and build it yourself?



what he said, you may save some extra cash so you can buy a nicer DSLR.  The specs are good but, build it yourself.  If you need assistance, we'll all help you find parts to build a rig of equal or better quality.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 12, 2010)

Buy the Bits and Build it yourself you'll enjoy your PC more knowing you made it work not some over charging tech and on the plus side you'll know whats in it how it works which is probably more than most Mac owners will ever know 

with Patience comes perfection and with perfection comes pride in what you've achieved


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Buy the Bits and Build it yourself you'll enjoy your PC more knowing you made it work not some over charging tech and on the plus side you'll know whats in it how it works which is probably more than most Mac owners will ever know
> 
> with Patience comes perfection and with perfection comes pride in what you've achieved



Damn that was well said!


----------

